

Aliyun,Alibaba’s Cloud Computing Unit,Takes Its First Steps into the Middle East - carlchenet
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/12/aliyun-mena/

======
MichaelCrawford
May I politely, respectfully suggest that you edit the title of your
submission, to add a single space character after each of the commas.

I quite commonly see punctuation just like this among south asians. I expect
they can read english well but may not be comfortable speaking it, and don't
write it a whole lot.

But to me as a native english speaker it is rather jarring.

